# New Website for recipes?



## GarethB (9/5/22)

I'm getting back into DIY because all the commercial juice I enjoy are R350 per 100ml.
Opened the usual websites like ELR and ATF and started browsing and looking to find some new highly rated recipes as it has been quite a while since I last went on these sites for recipes.
I soon realised that nothing much has changed when it came to the top rated recipes or even new popular ones. 
Went on to YouTube and looked up DIYORDIE to see if had a "best of 2021' video and noticed that he was using this website *








Vaping Community e-liquid Calculator


Create, Calculate, share, e-liquid recipes




vceliquidrecipes.com




*
The website looks interesting and I was wondering if anyone else here has used this website? It definitely seems more active and sorted better when it comes to recipes with a rating + most recent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Timwis (9/5/22)

What it also has is it's adjoining forum which while like other vaping forums including Ecigssa covers all aspects of vaping as well as off topic sections covers the DIY side of vaping more than any other forum I have used!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/5/22)

@GarethB 

Thank you for posting this info on the new (to me) recipe link.

It looks pretty interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GarethB (10/5/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @GarethB
> 
> Thank you for posting this info on the new (to me) recipe link.
> 
> It looks pretty interesting.


No problem.

As I said in my original post, I am going back into DIY and browsing the usual website like eliquid recipes and alltheflavors just reminded me of why I stopped in the first place. They have same recipes from years ago and you can't tell if the new recipes are any good due the community not upvoting or leaving reviews. 

This vaping community one looks promising.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (10/5/22)

ATF has been under new management for a while and there has been some improvements, especially the home page.

But the problem for me is with all the flavour houses popping up in the last few years the first rule is a real problem. Difficult to quickly pop in and mix something good without improvising. And I have a small collection of 300+ flavours and still hard to find something good I can mix exactly as the recipe states.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GarethB (10/5/22)

Adephi said:


> ATF has been under new management for a while and there has been some improvements, especially the home page.
> 
> But the problem for me is with all the flavour houses popping up in the last year the first rule is a real problem. Difficult to quickly pop in and mix something good without improvising. And I have a small collection of 300+ flavours and still hard to find something good I can mix exactly as the recipe states.


Any recipes you highly recommend?


----------



## Adephi (10/5/22)

GarethB said:


> Any recipes you highly recommend?



Been enjoying @Rude Rudi 's bliss lately.









Bliss


A rich, sticky & creamy caramel tobacco. Further exploration of Holy Holy Grail and HS Caramel toffee led me to this scrumptious and richly rewarding creamy caramel RY4 delight. Simply put, pure bliss... Not much has to be said for the highly acclaimed Holy Holy Grail. It is, by far, the...




alltheflavors.com





Mixed 200ml of the stuff the last month. Even with the new DIYFS Holy RY4 its a cracker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GarethB (10/5/22)

Adephi said:


> Been enjoying @Rude Rudi 's bliss lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (10/5/22)

GarethB said:


> I'm getting back into DIY because all the commercial juice I enjoy are R350 per 100ml.
> Opened the usual websites like ELR and ATF and started browsing and looking to find some new highly rated recipes as it has been quite a while since I last went on these sites for recipes.
> I soon realised that nothing much has changed when it came to the top rated recipes or even new popular ones.
> Went on to YouTube and looked up DIYORDIE to see if had a "best of 2021' video and noticed that he was using this website *
> ...


That's a good place to be, good people same as here on Ecigssa . Join the forum there's a few members on this forum thats members there as well.


----------



## Viper_SA (11/5/22)

Following

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (11/5/22)

Any good MTL recipes, I have tried plenty but they always seem kak in some way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

